# Injury inquiry



## ketsugo (May 21, 2018)

Any you guys I’m 52 but long time ago used to get plantar fasciatis I recall freezing small water bottle and daily rolling my feet over it . 

Does anyone probable not lol from the old fogie here get swollen feet sore heels ? Any tips appreciated


----------



## pitshack (May 21, 2018)

I'm 43. I don't get the swollen feet but I do get sore ass heels. I have to buy high quality running shoes, I use brooks, and put in Dr. Scholl's inserts just to  make it through an 8 hour shift. The good shoes did help a ton though.


----------



## BigBob (May 21, 2018)

Yes. I'm 51 and get it a few times a year. I've found stretching helps. Other than that just Advil. The pains come out of nowhere now. My body just says fuck you sometimes. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 3, 2018)

Get some good shoes. New Balance, Brooks, Saucony etc..


----------

